# How much is really in there



## crimsoncarp (Jun 15, 2009)

G'day guys im new to the forum. Really impresed!!!

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how much gold is in a "average" CPU if there is such a thing. I would like to know so that i could have some kind of indication as to how much if any gold i am loseing trough my methods. Cheers


----------



## firewalker (Jun 15, 2009)

Sell em on E-Bay, you make more money. I make between $85 - 100 per pound for the gld plated bottoms and $60 - 80 on black bottoms.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 15, 2009)

They can vary as much as $5 lb to well over $200 lb.Its all contigent on what you have at your disposal.
Johnny


----------



## Strider (Jun 25, 2009)

sweet! how long does it take for you guys from collecting to selling?


----------

